# Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung



## JackOnell (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

also bis jetzt habe ich immer nur LuKü verbaut und keine WaKü, daß als erstes nun werde ich mir ein neues
Case bestellen was Haupsächlich wegen der Kühlung und der Corsair H 100 gedacht war, bzw mein altes ist fertig.
Es wird auf jeden fall das Phantom von NZXT werden.
Also dieses 
Nun habe ich vieles über die H100 gelesen vorallem das die Lautstärke nicht in den Griff zu bekommen ist.
Jetzt habe ich gesehen das es Komplettsets gibt für um die 150 Euro, generell ist warscheinlich so, daß man mit einzelnen
Teilen Billiger und/oder besser fährt.

Jetzt meine fragen 

Besser ne H100 (für mich) oder doch ne WAKÜ ?
Wie hoch ist der Montaheaufwand und der Wartungsaufwand ?
Welche Teile könnt ihr empfehlen und Tut es ein Komplettset vllt doch ?
Kann ich das als neuling im WaKü bereich überhaupt auf die beine stellen ohne fremde Hilfe (also bis aufs Forum und TUTs)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Werde mich später noch mal melden muß zur Arbeit


Edit:
Vllt sollte ich erwähnen das es nur im die CPU aus der sig geht


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Dezember 2011)

Also eine Fertig-Wakü würde ich nicht benutzen. Hast du schon Guide+Beispielkonfig gelesen?


----------



## JackOnell (7. Dezember 2011)

<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> Also eine Fertig-Wakü würde ich nicht benutzen. Hast du schon Guide+Beispielkonfig gelesen?



Ne noch nicht habe bis netz krampfhaft nach alternativen zur h100 gesucht


Ok wenn ich heute Abend daheim bin werde ich mir dieses da mal durchlesen.


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

...und im Anschluss hier mal reinschauen. Auch wenn es schon ein bisschen "veraltet" ist, kann man sehr gut Anregungen mitnehmen.


----------



## Blutengel (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Wie wäre es mit einer Antec H20 920?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...33-kompaktkuehlung-antec-h2o-920-im-test.html

Die schneidet ja vernünftig ab.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du darauf abzielst ne gescheite Custom Wakü  für 150€ zu bekommen, vergiss es.

Für CPU only sollte man schon mindestens 250-300€ einrechnen.


----------



## Uter (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Als erstes musst du wissen, worum es dir geht. Wenn du nur Leistung willst und die Lautstärke egal ist, dann würde ich eine Kompaktkühlung kaufen. Wenn es sehr leise sein soll (auch unter Last), dann kommst du an einer Wakü nicht vorbei, allerdings nicht wegen der CPU, sondern v.a. wegen der Graka. Wenn du ein günstiges System haben willst, dann würde ich bei deinem aktuellen Kühler bleiben, schlecht ist der ja auch nicht. Wenn du es halbwegs leise und günstig haben willst, dann wär ein Macho o.ä. eine Überlegung wert. 

Eine Wakü für CPU-only kann ziemlich günstig ausfallen, allerdings rentiert sich eine Wakü m.M.n. nur wenn man die Graka mit einbindet.



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Wenn du darauf abzielst ne gescheite Custom Wakü  für 150€ zu bekommen, vergiss es.
> 
> Für CPU only sollte man schon mindestens 250-300€ einrechnen.


Ne. 
Für 170€ bekommt man schon eine gute CPU-only Wakü. Mit gebrauchtem Radi ist bei dem Preis sogar ein 420er drin.


----------



## Ceroc (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Wenn man nur ein wenig OC`en will reicht eine Kompaktwasserkühlung sicher aus. 
Wenn man Wert auf Optik, Leistung, Lautstärke legt und noch andere Komponenten einbinden will muss man sich selber was basteln. Das kann dann je nach Anspruch sehr teuer werden.


----------



## TFTP100 (7. Dezember 2011)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also bis jetzt habe ich immer nur LuKü verbaut und keine WaKü, daß als erstes nun werde ich mir ein neues
> Case bestellen was Haupsächlich wegen der Kühlung und der Corsair H 100 gedacht war, bzw mein altes ist fertig.
> ...



1 die lüfter der h100 sin ******* laut
2 die pumpe ist selbst runtergeregelt (bei meiner h60) laut und macht sowas wie weiche festplattenzugriffe...
3 ich wuerd ne richtige nehmen...


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. Dezember 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Ne.
> Für 170 bekommt man schon eine gute CPU-only Wakü. Mit gebrauchtem Radi ist bei dem Preis sogar ein 420er drin.



Naja, ich bin der Meinung kauft man billig kauft man 2 mal.  Und da muss es allein schon Richtung Pumpe ne aquastream oder laing für mich sein.

Radi gebraucht kaufen dagegen ist ne sehr gute Idee.

Dann noch nen kühler ala Cuplex delrin dazu, 

AGB und Schläuche, ein paar noiseblocker Lüfter, da komm ich schnell an die 250€.


----------



## JackOnell (7. Dezember 2011)

Oh ha Dame für die vielen antworten das wird echt kostspielig und ist doch etwas teuer gibt es sonst noch Lösungen wie die h100 also laut ist ja relativ wichtig ist mir die Leistung ich möchte aus dem x 4 raus pressen was geht

Edit welche der kompakten ist die beste


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. Dezember 2011)

Eindeutig h100 dank des Dual radis.

Trotzdem Rate ich die andere lüfter draufzuklemmen, da das Ding auf voller leistung sonst unerträglich ist.


----------



## JackOnell (8. Dezember 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> Eindeutig h100 dank des Dual radis.
> 
> Trotzdem Rate ich die andere lüfter draufzuklemmen, da das Ding auf voller leistung sonst unerträglich ist.



Ich dachte nicht die lüfter wären das Problem sondern der radiator. Und ich bekomme das Gehäuse auch als gedämmte Version und und irgendwie bekomme ich dort auch noch den silent wings von bq dran. Ich habe irgendwo noch was zu einer thermalteke Reaktor v2 oder so ähnlich gelesen da konnte ich bei e**y drankommen.


----------



## Klutten (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich dachte nicht die lüfter wären das Problem sondern der radiator.


 
Ein Radiator ist weniger das Problem, denn er ist nur ein Stück Metall. Bezüglich der Geräuschkulisse hat er einen geringen Einfluss durch die Lamellendichte. Die Lautheit entsteht primär durch die verbauten Lüfter, weshalb du dort zu leisen Modellen mit einer regelbaren Drehzahl zwischen 600 - 1.200 1/min greifen solltest. Damit bist du für den Betrieb bestens gewapnet und solltest diese natürlich über das Mainboard steuern lassen.


----------



## JackOnell (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ein Radiator ist weniger das Problem, denn er ist nur ein Stück Metall. Bezüglich der Geräuschkulisse hat er einen geringen Einfluss durch die Lamellendichte. Die Lautheit entsteht primär durch die verbauten Lüfter, weshalb du dort zu leisen Modellen mit einer regelbaren Drehzahl zwischen 600 - 1.200 1/min greifen solltest. Damit bist du für den Betrieb bestens gewapnet und solltest diese natürlich über das Mainboard steuern lassen.



Hättest du zu den Lüftern ne empfehlung für mich also ein BQ habe ich nur den müsste ich dranknaupen
und wenn die vom Board geregelt werden wüsste ich gerade nicht wo ich die anschließen sollte da der CPU
Lüfteranschuss ja  durch die pumpe belegt ist. Ich könnte die Lüfter auch durch die Steuerung im NZXT 
Gehäuse steuern.
Naja hau mal was raus


----------



## Klutten (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Idealerweise steckt man die Pumpe *nicht *an den Anschluss für den CPU-Lüfter, sondern an irgendeinen anderen Anschluss, gerade weil diese ja nicht geregelt werden soll. Die Lüfter sollte man dagegen genau an diesen Anschluss (mit einem Y-Kabel) stecken, da er bei fast allen Mainboards die feinsten Abstufungen und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im Bios aufweist.

Leise Lüfter gibt es massig: BeQuiet, Noiseblocker, Enermax, Noctua, Cougar, usw. Man sollte eben darauf achten, dass diese einen üblichen Rahmen aufweisen, der am Radiator fast dicht aufliegt. Ich habe allerdings auch schon Multiframe-Lüfter von Noiseblocker verbaut und fahre da sehr gut mit. Den für den Alltag günstigsten Drehzahlbereich habe ich dir ja bereits genannt.

Die Lüftersteuerung deines Gehäuses kenne ich nicht, sollte aber sicher auch ihren Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## JackOnell (8. Dezember 2011)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Idealerweise steckt man die Pumpe nicht an den Anschluss für den CPU-Lüfter, sondern an irgendeinen anderen Anschluss, gerade weil diese ja nicht geregelt werden soll. Die Lüfter sollte man dagegen genau an diesen Anschluss (mit einem Y-Kabel) stecken, da er bei fast allen Mainboards die feinsten Abstufungen und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im Bios aufweist.
> 
> Leise Lüfter gibt es massig: BeQuiet, Noiseblocker, Noctua, Cougar, usw. Man sollte eben darauf achten, dass diese einen üblichen Rahmen aufweisen, der am Radiator fast dicht aufliegt. Ich habe allerdings auch schon Multiframe-Lüfter von Noiseblocker verbaut und fahre da sehr gut mit. Den für den Alltag günstigsten Drehzahlbereich habe ich dir ja bereits genannt.
> 
> Die Lüftersteuerung deines Gehäuses kenne ich nicht, sollte aber sicher auch ihren Zweck erfüllen.



Ok vielen dank soweit.


----------



## Ronny-O (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Moin.

Kann mich "Klutten" nur anschliessen. Benutze seit 5 Monaten eine H60 und bin sehr zufrieden. Benutze für die Pumpe am besten den ungeregelten POWER-FAN Anschluss deines MB, weil wenn die Pumpe andauernd geregelt wird dann leiden die Lager und dann wird sie richtig laut. Empfiehlt CORSAIR auch in der Anleitung der WaKü. Ich selbst verwende den mitgelieferten Lüfter am CPU-FAN Anschluss, PWM-geregelt, und bin sehr zufrieden. Aktuell mit geöffnetem Browser 27°C.

Die beste Kombination von Leistung und Lautheit bei günstigem Preis, und es ist leicht installiert.


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. Dezember 2011)

27c kann ich so nicht unterstützen! xD

Da die temp Fühler nur sogenannte DIE Fühler sind, und die CPU nur vor dem sterben/überhitzen schützen sollen, sind sie im unterem temp Bereich sehr ungenau.

Ps: trotzdem hält  das Ding kühl, trotzdem ist das nix gegen ne echte Wakü xD


----------



## Ronny-O (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*



> Ps: trotzdem hält das Ding kühl, trotzdem ist das nix gegen ne echte Wakü xD



Da hast du vollkommen recht.
Aber es geht darum dass immer wieder behauptet wird Kompaktwasserkühlungen taugen nichts. Wenn richtig installiert (z.B. Pumpe nicht regeln) hat man eine starke und leise CPU-Kühlung für wenig Geld.
Natürlich ist ne richtige WaKü für CPU, Chipsatz, RAM und GPU das Beste, aber dass kostet nunmal einiges an Geld und ist nur dann wirklich nötig wenn man starkes OC betreibt oder einen total leisen PC manchen möchte.
Habe auch lange überlegt ne komplette WaKü zu installieren, aber mich hat hauptsächlich die Problematik bei den Grafikkarten davon abgehalten. Zu viele verschiedene Karten-Layout´s die mich letzlich dazu zwingen würden die Karte nach nem Kühler auszusuchen (nicht optimal) und bei der nächsten Karte geht dass Spiel dann wieder von vorne los.


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Dezember 2011)

Leise ist die Pumpe auf gar keinen Fall auch mit sentry 2 auf 40% runtergeregelt!


----------



## JackOnell (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*



Ronny-O schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Kann mich "Klutten" nur anschliessen. Benutze seit 5 Monaten eine H60 und bin sehr zufrieden. Benutze für die Pumpe am besten den ungeregelten POWER-FAN Anschluss deines MB, weil wenn die Pumpe andauernd geregelt wird dann leiden die Lager und dann wird sie richtig laut. Empfiehlt CORSAIR auch in der Anleitung der WaKü. Ich selbst verwende den mitgelieferten Lüfter am CPU-FAN Anschluss, PWM-geregelt, und bin sehr zufrieden. Aktuell mit geöffnetem Browser 27°C.
> 
> Die beste Kombination von Leistung und Lautheit bei günstigem Preis, und es ist leicht installiert.



Ich denke so mache ich das Ich klemm die Pumpe an den Pwr_Fan uhd die Lüfter regel ich mit nem Y Kabel mit dem CPU_Fan anschluss.
Dazu noch die PK 1 und ich denke das wird ne runde Sache.
Noch zu letzt kennt die einer ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja kennt man, kann man drauf verzichten, dann lieber richtig Custom.


----------



## TFTP100 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich sag nur die Pumpe ist laut. Nimm ne richtige!


----------



## JackOnell (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur die Pumpe ist laut. Nimm ne richtige!



Ich denke nicht daß ich die Pumpe hören werde wenn ich das Case Dämme und Lauter als meine Festplatten glaube ich 
wird es auch nicht.


----------



## Klutten (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Das mit den Pumpen ist absolut unterschiedlich und in keinem Fall zu verallgemeinern. Bei meinen Tests ist mir z.B. nie eine Pumpe untergekommen, die Geräusche verursacht - was man aber im Netz als Kritik ab und an lesen kann. Je nach Gehäuse sind sie ebenfalls durchaus hörbar, was aber jede Pumpe zunächst einmal ist. LianLi-Gehäuse aus dünnem Aluminium sind da schlussendlich gegenüber Vibrationen etwas anfälliger als gute alte Stahlkästen, aber wer seinen Rechner gewissenhaft zusammenbaut und überall Vibrationsstellen, sprich Störgeräusche eliminiert, der wird damit glücklich. Wem das dann immer noch nicht reicht, der kann auch die Pumpe noch mit weniger Spannung betreiben. Allerdings wird von diesem Vorhaben abgeraten. Wer es trotzdem versuchen möchte, der sollte mindestens die Alarmfunktion (Drehzahl = 0) des Lüfteranschlusses im Bios nutzen, um einen Defekt am Rechner zu vermeiden.


----------



## JackOnell (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*



Klutten schrieb:


> Das mit den Pumpen ist absolut unterschiedlich und in keinem Fall zu verallgemeinern. Bei meinen Tests ist mir z.B. nie eine Pumpe untergekommen, die Geräusche verursacht - was man aber im Netz als Kritik ab und an lesen kann. Je nach Gehäuse sind sie ebenfalls durchaus hörbar, was aber jede Pumpe zunächst einmal ist. LianLi-Gehäuse aus dünnem Aluminium sind da schlussendlich gegenüber Vibrationen etwas anfälliger als gute alte Stahlkästen, aber wer seinen Rechner gewissenhaft zusammenbaut und überall Vibrationsstellen, sprich Störgeräusche eliminiert, der wird damit glücklich. Wem das dann immer noch nicht reicht, der kann auch die Pumpe noch mit weniger Spannung betreiben. Allerdings wird von diesem Vorhaben abgeraten. Wer es trotzdem versuchen möchte, der sollte mindestens die Alarmfunktion (Drehzahl = 0) des Lüfteranschlusses im Bios nutzen, um einen Defekt am Rechner zu vermeiden.



Also ich denke Probieren geht über Studieren und in meinem Fall kann es so nur Leiser werden.
Und wenn alle Stricke reißen kommt das Teil untern Hammer.


----------



## Ronny-O (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*



> Leise ist die Pumpe auf gar keinen Fall auch mit sentry 2 auf 40% runtergeregelt!


"Leise" ist letzten Endes immer eine sehr persönliche/subjektive Einstellung, und wie schon geschrieben sind die Pumpen von Kompaktkühlungen z.B. Corsair darauf ausgelegt mit voller Drehzahl zu arbeiten. Dabei geht es darum langfristig "leise" zu sein, weil durch Regeln der Pumpe die Lager Schaden nehmen könnten und dann wird´s meist richtig laut.


----------



## TFTP100 (9. Dezember 2011)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht daß ich die Pumpe hören werde wenn ich das Case Dämme und Lauter als meine Festplatten glaube ich
> wird es auch nicht.



Ich hab ein fractal define R3, und wie man die raushört! Besonders die hochfrequenten Töne...
Und sie ist laauuter als meine samsung f3 1tb...
Ich wollte dich ja nur gewarnt haben...



			
				Ronny-O schrieb:
			
		

> "Leise" ist letzten Endes immer eine sehr persönliche/subjektive Einstellung, und wie schon geschrieben sind die Pumpen von Kompaktkühlungen z.B. Corsair darauf ausgelegt mit voller Drehzahl zu arbeiten. Dabei geht es darum langfristig "leise" zu sein, weil durch Regeln der Pumpe die Lager Schaden nehmen könnten und dann wird´s meist richtig laut.



Auf 12V ist die lauternals meine Graka, und das will schon was heißen.... Ich find die da unerträglich...
Gibts eig wasserkühlungspumpen die keine geräusche machen?


----------



## Uter (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Gibts eig wasserkühlungspumpen die keine geräusche machen?


 Gibt es irgendeinen bewegten Gegenstand, der keine Geräusche macht? 
Es gibt sehr leise Pumpen und da die meisten Waküpumpen ausreichend wassergekühlt sind kann man sie beliebig dämmen.


----------



## Blutengel (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Gibts eig wasserkühlungspumpen die keine geräusche machen?


 
Pack sie in ein technisches Vakuum und Du wirst nix mehr hören


----------



## JackOnell (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich merke auch hier gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander Vllt ist deine pumpe auch defekt oder irgend etwas anderes erzeugt den Ton.
Wenn du Zeit hast könntest den mal aufnehmen und Posten.
Aber wie schon erwähnt ist die Lautstärke eher subjektiv .


----------



## TFTP100 (10. Dezember 2011)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Ich merke auch hier gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander Vllt ist deine pumpe auch defekt oder irgend etwas anderes erzeugt den Ton.
> Wenn du Zeit hast könntest den mal aufnehmen und Posten.
> Aber wie schon erwähnt ist die Lautstärke eher subjektiv .



Der ton ist weg wenn ich sie ausmach...
Und Geht schlecht weil meine graka lauter ist. Aber auf 12v hört man sie. Ich mach heut mittag mal...


----------



## TFTP100 (10. Dezember 2011)

Mal schaun obs so geht... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHvJ32zQ7Ig&feature=youtube_gdata
Das was man zuerst hört is meine graka. Dann halt ich die an und man hört nur noch die pumpe und luftgeräusche

Man hoert das geräush aber ziemlich schlecht


----------



## JackOnell (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Mal schaun obs so geht...
> H60 Geräusch der Pumpe @12V - YouTube
> Das was man zuerst hört is meine graka. Dann halt ich die an und man hört nur noch die pumpe und luftgeräusche
> 
> Man hoert das geräush aber ziemlich schlecht



Coole Sache Paker

Ok also das kann nur leiser werden weil jetzt ist mein Rechner schon sehr leise (also für mich)
Und mit dem Teil im neuen Gehäuse und der Lüftersteurung für die großen Lüfter........
Es kann in meinem Fall nur besser werden.
Und nochmals vieden Dank fürs Video
Ehm, ist die Pumpe der H100 und der H60 eigendlich gleich ?


----------



## TFTP100 (10. Dezember 2011)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Coole Sache Paker
> 
> Ok also das kann nur leiser werden weil jetzt ist mein Rechner schon sehr leise (also für mich)
> Und mit dem Teil im neuen Gehäuse und der Lüftersteurung für die großen Lüfter........
> ...


Bitteschön 
Leiiiseee??? Kann man überhaupt was erkennen? Naja ich lass das mal so stehen.... 
Nee ich glaub nur die h60 und 80 sind von nem unterschieldichen hersteller wie 50, 70( und 100??)


----------



## Sysnet (11. Dezember 2011)

Die H60 ist auf jeden Fall nicht wirklich leise. Lüfter tauschen schafft aber tatsächlich etwas Abhilfe.


----------



## TFTP100 (11. Dezember 2011)

Sysnet schrieb:
			
		

> Die H60 ist auf jeden Fall nicht wirklich leise. Lüfter tauschen schafft aber tatsächlich etwas Abhilfe.



Ja , ich hab einfach fractal design gehäuselüfter genommen und runtergeregelt


----------



## JackOnell (11. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja , ich hab einfach fractal design gehäuselüfter genommen und runtergeregelt



Also so laut wie sich dein graka lüfter im den ersten 3 sec. Im Video anhört so laut ist mein Rechner im Augenblick aus 1m Entfernung ti hören in den smilodon case son 2 60 verbaut und die schnurren ganz schön, und ein 120'er der auch nicht gerade leise ist.


----------



## TFTP100 (11. Dezember 2011)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Also so laut wie sich dein graka lüfter im den ersten 3 sec. Im Video anhört so laut ist mein Rechner im Augenblick aus 1m Entfernung ti hören in den smilodon case son 2 60 verbaut und die schnurren ganz schön, und ein 120'er der auch nicht gerade leise ist.



Is ja grausam.... Trotzdem wird nich nur durch 1neuen komponent dein ganzes sys leise...
Aber du brauchs unbedingt n anderen lûfter: ich wuerd noisseblocker blacksilentpro nehmen.
Drehzahl wuerd ich eh runterregeln, hab dann unter last vielleicht gradmal 5grad mehr...


----------



## JackOnell (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Die H100 ist ja nicht alles 

das



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird gegen 

DIESES

getauscht


----------



## Stahlinick (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Habe neulich eine Gtx 480 mit einem H70 gesehen, finde es jetzt aber nicht mehr. Es hieß, dass man mit einer Custombracket den H70 befestigen kann...
Nun wollte ich fragen, ob das sinnvoll ist, denn man könnte ja auch eine andere Kompakt-Wakü drafmachen weil eine billige Wakü (z.B. die H60) ja soviel kostet wie der Accelero Xtreme...


----------



## TFTP100 (11. Dezember 2011)

Stahlinick schrieb:
			
		

> Habe neulich eine Gtx 480 mit einem H70 gesehen, finde es jetzt aber nicht mehr. Es hieß, dass man mit einer Custombracket den H70 befestigen kann...
> Nun wollte ich fragen, ob das sinnvoll ist, denn man könnte ja auch eine andere Kompakt-Wakü drafmachen weil eine billige Wakü (z.B. die H60) ja soviel kostet wie der Accelero Xtreme...



Ich glaub nicht dass man den kühler gesheit drauf befestien kann außerdem sind die schläuche zu starr...


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Sinnvoll sind die ganzen H60teile und Konsorten eh nicht weil man mit nem meist günstigeren Lukü nicht schlechter ist manchmal sogar besser und leiser wenn der im gleichen Preissegment ist nur braucht man dann halt viel Platz.
Die meisten sehen nur Wakü wow brauch ich ist sicher viel besser als Lukü.


----------



## Stahlinick (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

also ist ein Arctic Accelero Xtreme Plus II besser?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Definitiv. Selbst wenn die H70 auf die Karte passen würde, kühlt so eine Kompaktwakü nur den Chip und den Rest nicht.


----------



## Sysnet (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Es gibt ja auch noch andere gute VGA-Kühler. Ich würde einen Luftkühler ala Genesis aber einer H60 vorziehen (ausser beim HTPC). Wenn WaKü, dann richtig. So habe ich es zumindest gelöst. Einen Rechner mit WaKü (CPU *+ GPU* mit einer Radifläche von 500mm) und ein Rechner mit guter LuKü (Genesis). So sind beide PCs angenehm leise und auch kühl.


----------



## JackOnell (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Was wäre mit diesen Angeboten ?
Gehäuse samt Wasserkühlung da komme ich Preislich auch noch hin.
Also wenn ihr da irgend eine Empfehlung hättet so bis 350 Euro.


----------



## TFTP100 (17. Dezember 2011)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Was wäre mit diesen Angeboten ?
> Gehäuse samt Wasserkühlung da komme ich Preislich auch noch hin.



Du solltest waküs immer personalisiert auf deine wünsche kaufen....
Und für das Geld bekommst du n corsair 800 und ne gescheite eigene wakü


----------



## JackOnell (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Du solltest waküs immer personalisiert auf deine wünsche kaufen....
> Und für das Geld bekommst du n corsair 800 und ne gescheite eigene wakü



Naja es ist so das ich mit der H100 nicht warm werde, ein neues Gehäuse Case brauche aber nicht mit Luft Kühlen will
und im WaKüJungle finde ich mich net zurecht maximal möchte ich für Case und Kühlung und die ein odere andere NT verlängerung
350 ausgeben


----------



## TFTP100 (17. Dezember 2011)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Naja es ist so das ich mit der H100 nicht warm werde, ein neues Gehäuse Case brauche aber nicht mit Luft Kühlen will
> und im WaKüJungle finde ich mich net zurecht maximal möchte ich für Case und Kühlung und die ein odere andere NT verlängerung
> 350 ausgeben



Du kannst auch ein fractal define xl oder ein gehäuse für 150 nehmen und dann ne wakü für 200. Oder wills du die nich zusammenbauen? Also ich hätte lieber ne richtige wakü anstatt meiner h60...
Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## Sysnet (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Selber zusammen stellen ist IMMER besser!

Wenn Du nur die CPU kühlen möchtest, was sich imho zwar nicht lohnt, bist Du auch mit 150€ schon gut dabei.


----------



## JackOnell (17. Dezember 2011)

Sysnet schrieb:
			
		

> Selber zusammen stellen ist IMMER besser!
> 
> Wenn Du nur die CPU kühlen möchtest, was sich imho zwar nicht lohnt, bist Du auch mit 150€ schon gut dabei.



Am Anfang würde hier gesagt das ich mit 250 für die komplette Kühlung rechnen muss.


----------



## Sysnet (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Hier mal ein passendes Beispiel mit allem was man so braucht (jedoch noch ohne Lüfter): Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter  <-- Die Winkel für 8€ könnte man auch noch weg lassen wenn man will. Macht die Sache aber einfacher. 
Ach ja, gibt grad wieder Rabatt bei AT. 12% über Meisterkühler oder einmal am Tag für für ne Stunde den 15% Rabatt-Code direkt bei AT.

Wenn man noch n paar Teile gebraucht kauft, ist man locker mit 150 dabei und hat sogar schon eine Laing und einen 360er Radi im Körbchen.  Bei eBay oder im LuXX gibt es Teile immer recht günstig. Da gehen Heatkiller auch gerne mal für 15-20 und Radis für die Hälfte raus u.s.w..

Edit: Ist aber jetzt nur für die CPU! Die bekommst Du damit aber kühler als mit jeder HXX oder irgendeinem Lüftkühler.


----------



## JackOnell (17. Dezember 2011)

Und diese Gehäuse mit fertiger wasserkühlung  sind nix ?


----------



## TFTP100 (17. Dezember 2011)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Und diese Gehäuse mit fertiger wasserkühlung  sind nix ?



Nein, haben doch jetz schon genug gesagt außer mir. Hol dir eine eigene und lern dann wie man sie baut. Immenoch besser als h60... :C


----------



## Klutten (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Am Anfang würde hier gesagt das ich mit 250 für die komplette Kühlung rechnen muss.


 
Man kann für eine Wasserkühlung 150 Euro ausgeben, oder aber in extremen Fällen weit über 1.000 Euro. Nach Oben gibt es ja bekanntlich kaum eine Grenze. Auch wenn die Übersicht aus der PCGH 11/10 preislich eventuell differiert, einen groben Überblick bekommst du allemal (Bild unten). Wenn du es aber genauer wissen möchtest, dann schau dich hier im Unterforum weiter um. Dein Thread dreht sich irgendwie im Kreis und eventuell tust du dir wirklich einen Gefallen, wenn du dich etweder für eine H100 und zwei leise Lüfter oder eine individuelle Zusammenstellung entscheidest.


 *Klick mich*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackOnell (17. Dezember 2011)

Vielen dank nochmal ich weiß ich bin verdammt nervig also mich nervt der Thema selber ich denke ich werde erst mal das nzxt Phantom mit allen verlangerungen bestellen und über die kühlergeschichte nochmal nachdenken. Was mich bei der h100 etwas  verunsichert sind die Probleme von denen man oft liest. Ja mein baram muss noch herhalten zwangsläufig


----------



## JackOnell (18. Dezember 2011)

Sysnet schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein passendes Beispiel mit allem was man so braucht (jedoch noch ohne Lüfter): Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter  <-- Die Winkel für 8€ könnte man auch noch weg lassen wenn man will. Macht die Sache aber einfacher.
> Ach ja, gibt grad wieder Rabatt bei AT. 12% über Meisterkühler oder einmal am Tag für für ne Stunde den 15% Rabatt-Code direkt bei AT.
> 
> Wenn man noch n paar Teile gebraucht kauft, ist man locker mit 150 dabei und hat sogar schon eine Laing und einen 360er Radi im Körbchen.  Bei eBay oder im LuXX gibt es Teile immer recht günstig. Da gehen Heatkiller auch gerne mal für 15-20 und Radis für die Hälfte raus u.s.w..
> ...



Also ich denke die h100 ist für mich gestorben um einen grund zu nennen egal wen ich frage ich höre immer nur rma.
Zu deiner Liste für wo waren die Winkel gedacht und Brauchwasser ich nicht noch ein Ausgleisbehälter? 
Kannst du mir genaueres to dieser Auswahl erklären ausser budgetvorgabe?

Edit

Habe noch vergessen zu fragen ob ich schlauch klammern brauche zur Befestigung.


----------



## Sysnet (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Die Winkel sind einfach für die bessere Verlegbarkeit. AGB ist schon bei der Pumpe dabei. 

Schlauchklemmen kann man machen - muss aber nicht sein. Ich habe genau die Anschlüsse mit dem gleichen Schlauch und da passiert nix.


----------



## JackOnell (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Ok,

soweit so gut also der Radiator kommt mit den Geraden anschlüssen an die Decke im Case auf den Külkörper kommen dann
die 2 Winkel und an die Pumpe kommen wider 2 gerade anschlusstücke dann bleiben coch 2 Üprig mit denen ich nichts anzufangen weiß.
Wie befestige ich die Pumpe im Case und was mache ich mit den 2 Anschlussücken die üprig sind ?
Und habe ich den Bausatz so verstanden?


----------



## Uter (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Ich glaube du solltest dir den Guide (nochmal?) gründlich durchlesen. 
Wie wärs wenn du erst mal des Gehäuse und u.U. gute Lüfter kaufst, beides willst/brauchst du ja eh. Wenn es dann zu laut/heiß ist kann man ja weiter sehen.

Zu dem Warenkorb: 
Mit 11/8 Schläuchen und ohne Wasserzusatz, dafür mit einem Kryos, kommt man billiger hin und hat mehr Leistung.


----------



## Sysnet (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Du kannst einfach zwei Anschlüsse weniger nehmen aber ich habe immer lieber etwas mehr da, damit ich nicht eingeschränkt werde beim Verschlauchen. Evtl. will man ja auch mal einen DFM oder Tempsensor einbinden, dann hat man eben schon alles da. Als Auslese- und Steuereinheit kann ich übrigens noch den Heatmaster I empfehlen.

Den Guide würde ich auch mal lesen, sehr zu empfehlen.

11/8 würde natürlich auch gehen. Ich persönlich bevorzuge aber 16/10. Das muss aber jeder selber wissen. Ich finde 16/10 sieht einfach besser aus, lässt sich sehr gut verlegen und bietet zudem den etwas besseren Durchfluss. Auch ist 16/10 mittlerweile sehr verbreitet. Das ist aber eigentlich "Jacke wie Hose".

Der Kyros ist ok - ich find ihn häßlich.  Bei den Kühlern tut sich von der Leistung her aber so wenig, dass es auch ziemlich egal ist ob nun HK 3.0 oder Kyros. Gut kühlen tun sie alle. Am besten kauft man einfach nach Geschmack und Vorlieben. Kühler von Alphacool oder EK und XSPC etc. kann man auch alle gut kaufen - tut sich wirlklich nicht so viel.


----------



## JackOnell (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Da ich alles bei Caseking zusammenstellen wollte um Versand zu sparen habe ich folgendes zusammen gestellt.
Passt das oder geht es dort noch besser und oder günstiger ?

Edit irgendwie geht das mit dem Warenkorb nicht da immer die Anzahl sich ändert


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

das destillierte Wasser ist zu teuer nimm eins ausn Baumarkt.
An deiner stelle würd ich lieber nen 360er nehmen.
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 360mm Radiatoren » MagiCool Copper Radiator III PRO - 360 mm
Kostet nicht mehr


----------



## JackOnell (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube ich bekomme nur einen 240er in das nzxt Phantom


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Im Deckel passen 2x200mm Lüfter rein also der sollte reinpassen musst halt nur selber was zur befestigung basteln oder durch den Deckel Löcher für die Schrauben bohren also Platz sollte da sein


----------



## JackOnell (20. Dezember 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Deckel passen 2x200mm Lüfter rein also der sollte reinpassen musst halt nur selber was zur befestigung basteln oder durch den Deckel Löcher für die Schrauben bohren also Platz sollte da sein



Ja das könnte gehen wenn ich die Halter etwas modifizieren kann sind ja bloß aluwinkel.
Der Rest der Liste bis aufs Wasser ist ok?


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Ja schaut gut aus. Nimnm nen Shoggy für die Pumpe zum entkopplung.


----------



## JackOnell (20. Dezember 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja schaut gut aus. Nimnm nen Shoggy für die Pumpe zum entkopplung.



Kann ich die entkopplung nicht auch selber bauen mit nem schwamm oder so ?
Und auch hier keine schlauchklemmen ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Ja kannst auch machen.
Bei den Tüllen kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, hab nur Schraubis weil die einfach einfacher sind stecken schrauben dicht und fest selbst nach dem 5ten mal lösen  
Ich bau öfters bissl rum und da jedesmal neue Schläuche ist bissl nervig.


----------



## Sysnet (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Die Winkel sind nicht drehbar! Da solltest Du nochmal andere einpacken. Warum aber die teuren Bitspower? Sind eigentlich mehr was für Modder. Die normalen Fat Boys tun es auch. Allerdings muss ich mich selbt hier als Enzo-User outen. Setze also selbst auf die teuren Anschlüsse. 

Sowas z.b.:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Zoll-45-Grad-drehbar-shiny-silver::12548.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-IG-1-4-Zoll-drehbar-shiny-silver::12551.html

^^muss aber bei Beiden noch ne Tülle drauf

Alternativ: 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-auf-ID-10mm-drehbar-shiny-silver::12478.html

Wegen dem Abrutschen der Schläuche. Ich verwende das in genau der  Kombination. Also Anschlüsse 10 mm mit Schlauchinnendurchmesser von 10  mm. Neue Schläuche brauche ich da nicht. Einfach abziehen und fertig. Schneiden muss ich da also nichts und trotzdem hält die Kombi bombenfest, auch mit einer Lang DDC.

Geht aber noch etwas sicherer wenn Du willst (11 mm Tüllen):
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...1-4-Zoll-auf-ID-11mm-shiny-silver::12448.html


Ob die Pumpe jetzt so gut ist kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Kenne die von MC nicht.


Radiator kannst Dir ja auch mal so einen ansehen:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12348_Alphacool-NexXxoS-XT45-Full-Copper-240mm.html

Die Anschlussmöglichkeiten finde ich top. Habe ich selbst als 360er in der 60 mm Variante.


----------

